# Math-Befehl für Quadrieren!



## SirAndy (12. Jan 2004)

Hiho,

die Frage wurde sicher schon oft gestellt, aber kennt jemand den Befehl "Math.irgendwas" für quadrieren. Also konträr zu Math.sqrt(wert)!

MfG

Andy


----------



## bummerland (12. Jan 2004)

Math.pow(double, double)


----------



## Kerberus (12. Jan 2004)

```
int basis = 2;
int exponent = 3;
int i = Math.pow(basis, exponent); //i = 8
```


----------



## SirAndy (12. Jan 2004)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## SlaterB (3. Feb 2009)

da es bisher nicht erwähnt wurde:

int xQuadrat = x * x;


----------



## 0x7F800000 (3. Feb 2009)

@SlaterB: danke, omg...
@bummerland,Kerberus: nee, ganz ganz schlechter vorschlag :bloed:


----------



## SlaterB (3. Feb 2009)

oh, da bin ich ja auch mal auf einen 5 Jahre alten Thread reingefallen  ,
irgendwer hatte vor mir geantwortet, war unter den Neuesten Beiträgen, sah gar nicht nach Spam aus..


----------

